
Lush Programming Language - orbifold
http://lush.sourceforge.net/
======
nnq
Abandoned, but large parts of this seem to be the work of Yann LeCun
([https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10151728212367143](https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10151728212367143)),
Facebook's director of AI research, right?

...curious if scraped parts of this project are actually living a second life
deep inside Facebook's labs :)

~~~
brudgers
I sometimes wonder if there is too much emphasis on the idea of that some
piece of software is abandoned. By which I mean that new and actively
developed software isn't bug free and if a tool does the job it does the job.
There's no guarantee that an active project in version 0.9 is going to fix any
particular bug soon short of me [in theory] fixing it myself.

It's not as if much has changed in 2015 that would introduce show stopping
bugs that weren't around in 2009. The process is the same, evaluate the tool
against the problem domain and compile from source if it seems like a
reasonable fit. Active development doesn't change the fact that there is no
silver bullet.

~~~
masukomi
You're right in general, but it seems that no _language_ that is being
actively used by a non-trivially sized community _ever_ sits still. The more
we use our languages (computer or human) the more they evolve. They are a form
of communication. We are always evolving our communications methods and
wanting more ways of expressing ourselves.

~~~
brudgers
1\. ANSI Common Lisp is nearly 25 years old.

2\. Picking up another language is the quantum leap in the possibilities of
expression. Point releases aren't. To the point, if Lush expresses what a
person wants to express, then it does so. It's not like people suddenly turn
around and rewrite working legacy while loops as list comprehensions just for
fun.

------
copx
Project seems dead (last "news" from 2007). However if the feature list is
accurate they invested a lot of time in building this. Makes you wonder why it
was eventually abandoned..

~~~
systems
the last code update seem to be in 2014
[http://sourceforge.net/p/lush/code/HEAD/tree/](http://sourceforge.net/p/lush/code/HEAD/tree/)

so maybe its not fully abandoned

------
systems
there are so many lisps out there, i wonder when one will click

this site of course is linked to one arc, which i believe at least the
original hn was created in, i am not sure if it still is

there is also racket, which is lauded by many, and i believe deservingly so

then there is clojure, which seem to have had the best chance to make a
popular lisp, but i am skeptical it actually will (at least for some
definition of popular, clojure is somewhat popular, but not at the scale of
top languages, like java, c#, ruby, etc ...)

this language description look (surprisingly) very promising, focusing on
pragmatic features like performance and integration with other systems, makes
you wish it worked out better for them

anyway, good luck for all the lispers out there

~~~
wtbob
> there are so many lisps out there, i wonder when one will click

I wonder if one ever will. Just as Tarver's Bipolar Lisp Programmer[1] finds
it so fun and easy to reimplement things in Lisp rather than get work done
with existing libraries, it's more fun, and easier, to reinvent Lispy
languages than to get work done in an existing Lisp.

It was more fun to design & implement Clojure than it was to improve ABCL[2]
and get work done; it was more fun to write racket than to get work done in
Common Lisp; it was more fun to reimplement swathes of Common Lisp in Scheme
than to just get work done in an existing CL implementation; it was more fun
to build arc than it was to just get work done.

Rather than building small integration layers over necessary technology and
then getting work done with it, we continually reinvent the entire stack
because it's so easy and fun to do that in a Lispy language.

[1]
[http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/bipolar.htm](http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/bipolar.htm)

[2] [https://common-lisp.net/project/armedbear/](https://common-
lisp.net/project/armedbear/)

------
loqi
Looks like it is (was?) targeting roughly the same space as Julia.

------
yellowapple
Lots of 404 errors when trying to access links (like the tutorial).

